# stupid question of the day!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How do I put more credit on my PAYG orange mobile??

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a genuine friend from an african nation - phone me with your card details and I can do it - I have a top up machine in the shop!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Same way I do hun - walk into any phone shop, give them your phone number and they do it there and then for you and you pay them cash for how much you put on.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Same way I do hun - walk into any phone shop, give them your phone number and they do it there and then for you and you pay them cash for how much you put on.


With some networks you can do it through your bank account on-line, I have telefonica movistar and I just top up on-line


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> How do I put more credit on my PAYG orange mobile??
> 
> Jo xxx


Go to Orange: móvil - adsl - telefonía fija - televisión and go to 'recargar online', (or something like that)... You put in your phone number, the amount you want to credit and your bank card number. Actually, here's the direct link:
https://neos.orange.es/neostopup/topup.neos?reqCode=init

L
xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> How do I put more credit on my PAYG orange mobile??
> 
> Jo xxx


You can also do it at any ATM cashpoint. Just put your bank card in, select Mobile Services,then select Orange. Enter your phone number and the amount you want to add. I think Orange has a minimum of 5 euros.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

great idea for a sticky, everyone can have their stupid question of the day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Go to Orange: móvil - adsl - telefonía fija - televisión and go to 'recargar online', (or something like that)... You put in your phone number, the amount you want to credit and your bank card number. Actually, here's the direct link:
> https://neos.orange.es/neostopup/topup.neos?reqCode=init
> 
> L
> xx



OMG!! well I thought that would be easy! LOL NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! My spanish let me down badly and I've spent the last half an hour translating everything that came up on the phone onto google translate and I'm still none the wiser - something about codes and 30 days???

I think I've done it tho 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> great idea for a sticky, everyone can have their stupid question of the day



I'd fill it on my own 

jo xxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

and im sure you'd be helping a fair few others that wont ask the stupid questions


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> OMG!! well I thought that would be easy! LOL NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! My spanish let me down badly and I've spent the last half an hour translating everything that came up on the phone onto google translate and I'm still none the wiser - something about codes and 30 days???
> 
> I think I've done it tho
> 
> Jo xxxx


I think they have a special promo on at the moment, so when you add credit, they send you a code which you enter on the website and you can win prizes. Its worth doing as I got 2 lots of 5 euro credits for topping up 20 euros! Have a go Jo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I think they have a special promo on at the moment, so when you add credit, they send you a code which you enter on the website and you can win prizes. Its worth doing as I got 2 lots of 5 euro credits for topping up 20 euros! Have a go Jo!!


er............. I didnt quite understand any of it!! I think I may have missed the moment now 

:rofl: 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> er............. I didnt quite understand any of it!! I think I may have missed the moment now
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Jo xxx


My other tip is with an Orange pay as you go, is not to have it on near the bed at night. They are very very fond of sending texts at 3am!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> My other tip is with an Orange pay as you go, is not to have it on near the bed at night. They are very very fond of sending texts at 3am!!!


 I tried to switch to Orange last month but they totally screwed up my online order. Hearing this, I am very glad I went with Yoigo instead! I often keep the phone by the bed as I use it as an alarm clock!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My stupid question is also related to mobiles. What do "power off" and power on" mean? (As in "power off alarm" rather than just switching the phone off.)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I just put 10€ on and got 200 points and 5 free sms.

I like my Orange PAYG, no problems.

And as someone else before me said I think this would be a good sticky!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

*Stupid question of the day - but not mobiles!*

I would like to add my stupid question of the day whilst listening to my bulkiest winter clothing go round and round in the tumble drier....prompting the question, do Spanish homes all have tumble driers or do they actually have clothes lines to dry wahsing? Is the clothes line a British thing? Would I get odd looks if I put one up when I move over?? I am not adverse to a tumble drier whilst living in the colder,horrible climes of Scotland but going somewhere warmer would prompt me to use good old wind power to dry my undies as much as possible! :washing:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

macdonner said:


> I would like to add my stupid question of the day whilst listening to my bulkiest winter clothing go round and round in the tumble drier....prompting the question, do Spanish homes all have tumble driers or do they actually have clothes lines to dry wahsing? Is the clothes line a British thing? Would I get odd looks if I put one up when I move over?? I am not adverse to a tumble drier whilst living in the colder,horrible climes of Scotland but going somewhere warmer would prompt me to use good old wind power to dry my undies as much as possible! :washing:


Absolutely no problem with hanging your smalls out in Spain!! But, there are some days in winter when a tumble dryer is used. I have a load in today, as its not been a great day weather wise, but tbh, I do hang out most days.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

macdonner said:


> I would like to add my stupid question of the day whilst listening to my bulkiest winter clothing go round and round in the tumble drier....prompting the question, do Spanish homes all have tumble driers or do they actually have clothes lines to dry wahsing? Is the clothes line a British thing? Would I get odd looks if I put one up when I move over?? I am not adverse to a tumble drier whilst living in the colder,horrible climes of Scotland but going somewhere warmer would prompt me to use good old wind power to dry my undies as much as possible! :washing:


Think about some of those old narrow Mediterranean streets, washing lines strung from one side of the road to the other....!!!!

Tumble dryers are not common in Spain and they are quite expensive to buy. That said, I have one in my new house, altho I've not used it - yet!!!! Washing lines are popular, just like in the UK, altho, in general it seems that little metal framed clotheshorses are the the most popular. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

macdonner said:


> I would like to add my stupid question of the day whilst listening to my bulkiest winter clothing go round and round in the tumble drier....prompting the question, do Spanish homes all have tumble driers or do they actually have clothes lines to dry wahsing? Is the clothes line a British thing? Would I get odd looks if I put one up when I move over?? I am not adverse to a tumble drier whilst living in the colder,horrible climes of Scotland but going somewhere warmer would prompt me to use good old wind power to dry my undies as much as possible! :washing:


Tumble driers are virtually unheard of in my village, everyone has washing lines on their roof terraces. We have plenty of wind here but in winter there are barely enough hours of sunlight for stuff to dry in a day, so I tend to put the wash on the night before and then hang it out first thing.

Last winter was the wettest for 40 years and I had to resort to a clothes horse with an electric radiator underneath. I suspect a tumble drier would trip the electricity; we only have 4.6 kW potencia and if someone puts the kettle on when all the heaters are going and the oven is on, we are plunged into darkness!


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

*Washing*

Thanks guys, perhaps it is just that all the rental property photos don't show washing lines that got me thinking lol. Glad I can hang my smalls out without getting funny looks. Might invest in a tumble drier much later on but happy to use washing lines, backs of chairs and clothes horses'!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

macdonner said:


> Thanks guys, perhaps it is just that all the rental property photos don't show washing lines that got me thinking lol. Glad I can hang my smalls out without getting funny looks. Might invest in a tumble drier much later on but happy to use washing lines, backs of chairs and clothes horses'!


Just make sure you have really strong pegs..... the winds can be strong, and I've seen my smalls sailing away into the neigbours' gardens on quite a regular basis!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> Just make sure you have really strong pegs..... the winds can be strong, and I've seen my smalls sailing away into the neigbours' gardens on quite a regular basis!!


Yep - we judge the wind strength here by the number of pegs you need to hang out a shirt. On a summer four-peg day they are dry in half an hour!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

macdonner said:


> Thanks guys, perhaps it is just that all the rental property photos don't show washing lines that got me thinking lol. Glad I can hang my smalls out without getting funny looks. Might invest in a tumble drier much later on but happy to use washing lines, backs of chairs and clothes horses'!


I was worried when I first moved into this village that the old dears would get sniffy about hanging out washing on a Sunday. Not a problem; they all do it.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

we live in the north east of scotland so quite used to very strong winds.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> we live in the north east of scotland so quite used to very strong winds.



Lots of pegs holding your knickers on then !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

aye, need to weld it to the line at times :-O


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I was worried when I first moved into this village that the old dears would get sniffy about hanging out washing on a Sunday. Not a problem; they all do it.


Never even thought of that, not religious in the slightest see and living in the countryside with no neighbours don't need to worry about offending anyone with my undies on the line on the Sabbath day! Aye quite used to strong winds and used to at least three pegs per item on the windy days lol.


----------

